# General Finishes Seal-a-Cell / Arm-r-Seal



## Brian Boles (Jul 10, 2012)

I just finished a tv console in Walnut. I picked up General Finishes Seal-a-Cell and Arm-R-Seal. Does anyone have any experiences with these products? It recommends 1 coat of SAC and 2 coats of ARS. Do I need the SAC with Walnut. Also it says on the back of the can not to sand "hard woods like birch above 150 grit". Feedback needed.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't used those products however I would go by the directions. Walnut and mahogany has a open grain and traditionally the wood if filled with a pastewood filler prior to finishing. It fills the grain so the final finish doesn't show the texture of the grain so much. Table tops are normally finished completely smooth like it had a thin sheet of glass glued to the top.


----------



## Brian Boles (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks Steve,

What do you think about the fact that the instructions called for me to sand it no finer than 150 grit?


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Both of those products are thinned oil based poly varnishes. The Seal A Cell is more highly thinned to promote easier absorption into the wood. The Arm R Seal is a less thinned, but still thinned, oil based poly varnish intended to be wiped on.

I have used the product a few times and it is a pretty good poly varnish. I do not use the Seal A Cel, instead I slightly thin the first coat of Arm R Seal. I followed the directions on the can and was happy with the results. It has the same negatives as most other poly varnishes. It is somewhat cloudy and quite amber in tone--which is OK for darker woods. My preference is for non-poly varnishes for the best appearance.

The reason for the caution about sanding grit is that again like most poly varnish, it has somewhat low adhesion. Therefor they want the user to be sure there are adequate "hooks" for solid adhesion.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Brian Boles said:


> Thanks Steve,
> 
> What do you think about the fact that the instructions called for me to sand it no finer than 150 grit?


I don't normally sand wood finer than 150 grit whenever I'm going to use an solvent based emulsion coating. The only thing you have to worry about is swirl marks using an electric sander and 150 grit shouldn't make any. If you were going to use a oil finish I would sand the wood much finer. Also if you were going to use a water based finish finer sanding is needed because the finish raises the grain.


----------

